# Whereis FreeBSD's resolver source code



## Anonymous (Feb 20, 2010)

Would I be correct in thinking that FreeBSD uses BIND as its resolver and if so how can I obtain the source code for it?


----------



## gilinko (Feb 20, 2010)

Well... https://www.isc.org/software/bind and /usr/src for the freebsd specific version...


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 20, 2010)

So in other words you don't know, but you want to look like you do by being vague and condescending?


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 20, 2010)

Maybe I need to be clearer. If I were to want to use a text editor and open up the contents of a file containing the code that freebsd executes when it is resolving a DNS request, which file might I want that to be? I have tried to google the answer but for some strange reason the words "bind" and "source" are ambiguous in the networking world.


----------



## gilinko (Feb 20, 2010)

mharvey87 said:
			
		

> So in other words you don't know, but you want to look like you do by being vague and condescending?



Well I do know, but you essentially asked for where you might find the source code for BIND.

If you want to understand the inner workings of BIND I would suggest that you download the source from their site (from the grey box on the link that I gave you). That you can open up and look at in an editor, and for the internals you are probably better of asking questions in the bind-user mailing list here https://lists.isc.org/mailman/listinfo.

Then the one that is shipped with your precise version of freebsd can be found in /usr/src/contrib/bind9 and /usr/src/etc/namedb


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 20, 2010)

It's a bit circumstantial, but resolver(3) and resolver(5) both end with references to "Name Server Operations Guide for BIND". The resolv libs in /usr/src/lib/libc/resolv are (c) ISC. You'll find most of the action in /usr/src/contrib/bind9/ and /usr/src/lib/libc/resolv/.


----------

